# Where do you want to go



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Come everybody, hop on in. Where would you like to go. I think I can handle this big old thing. This is my cat Chelsea. Everytime DH leaves his windows open in his work van she helps herself inside. Thought it was so cute.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

That is sooo funny. She looks a little scared to be driving that big thing tho.......


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Take me to the Beer Store please....


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> That is sooo funny. She looks a little scared to be driving that big thing tho.......


She climbed in there all by herself and she got up on the wheel by herself. I just happen to be outside to see it so I had to take a picture.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

That is so cute! I've never seen a pic of a cat in the driver's seat before, LOL!!

So, where did Shianna and the kitty decide to go??


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

That is just the cutest thing!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Great picture! Looks like the kitty is really driving.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

GoldenShamus said:


> That is so cute! I've never seen a pic of a cat in the driver's seat before, LOL!!
> 
> So, where did Shianna and the kitty decide to go??


I think they went to the pet store LOL


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

That is SOOO adorable!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

What a cute pic! She looks like my old kitty, Amelia. I love kitties...


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey there little lady! Get that seatbelt on! Then we can ROOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

What a great picture! Mama - let's go to the store for some CatNip!


----------

